# Anyone have a Look for my KG 281?



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

*Anyone have a Look ergopost for my KG 281?*

I think this would make my bike look 100% cool from the 98% it is at now.


----------



## psi_co (Sep 27, 2004)

I have one in matte. And you´re right-it makes it 100(-101)% cool.
Although I will change the 10spd cranks to FSA or the old DA-crank set,´cause I don´t seem to get along with the q-factor as well as I thought I could.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

How much post do you have showing on your frame? I have one from my old 481 that is perfect. It is gloss finish. The reason I ask for extension is the spot where the pinch bolt hits the carbon is pretty compressed though not damaged. I used it at the max extension so if you don't have much post showing you would never know it is there. It is sitting in my spares box right now. I was using it on my 585 with a shim till I finally got my hands on the Cinelli RAM post. Let me know and I can send pics that show the spot where the bolt was.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

I'll PM you.




spookyload said:


> How much post do you have showing on your frame? I have one from my old 481 that is perfect. It is gloss finish. The reason I ask for extension is the spot where the pinch bolt hits the carbon is pretty compressed though not damaged. I used it at the max extension so if you don't have much post showing you would never know it is there. It is sitting in my spares box right now. I was using it on my 585 with a shim till I finally got my hands on the Cinelli RAM post. Let me know and I can send pics that show the spot where the bolt was.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Pictures


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

nmnmnm


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

*Spooky*

I sent you an e-mail/PM.



spookyload said:


> nmnmnm


----------

